

Rabbit Proto: Open source electronic prototyping for 3D printers - rabbitproto
http://www.rabbitproto.com

======
rabbitproto
Feedback and contribution wanted !

~~~
tsmith
This looks really cool - I'd be interested in seeing more demos of printing
circuit boards. Also, will the head work on something like a Prusa i3?

~~~
rabbitproto
Yay, the electronics are 100% compatible and we might just need to work out
our CAD to attach it to your carriage. That would be a good way to structure
out our GitHub.

